# curled nail!



## Kiwi-Man (May 4, 2010)

So Higgins has one toe pretty bad. We've been clipping successfully but one was so curled that it fooled us thinking it didn't need to be clipped. Well, we were very wrong. Seems to be curled with a lot of blackish-brown gunk (dried blood or poop-boot build-up?). Either way we're concerned, Dealing with it ourselves is a nightmare. Is this a vet trip and if so, what's the procedure like? Nervous for the little guy.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

You could try cutting it yourself, but I guess it would really depend on how curled it is.

If it's digging into his skin/toe already then maybe a vet trip would be best.

I believe that if Higgins doesn't let them get to his feet they will probably put him under some drugs to knock him out for a bit while they cut that nail and clean the area.

In the mean time you should give him a foot bath and try to get that gunk off to avoid infection


----------



## Kiwi-Man (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the fast response. Higgins offers up a dismissive huff too. We've been giving him warm foot baths and using rubber tipped tweezers but it won't budge. I think we're gonna pack up and have a little visit to the vet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is most likely a hard poop build up but we never know for sure. If you can, try and cut the nail yourself. You should be able to clip it off before it curls and once cut, the rest of the curl as well as the poop should fall off. 

Personally, I would try cutting it myself before going to the vet and having him gassed to do it. Gassing always carries a risk. 

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Kiwi-Man (May 4, 2010)

shout I attempt to cut the curled nail that's gone into his foot already? I'm kind of afraid. Can you cut the curled nail at the side or is that a risk?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If the nail has grown into his foot, he really should see the vet to have it cut and removed. 

Sometimes all the nails do is curl around and not into their foot but get gobs of poop inside the curled part. Those ones you can clip. 

I don't get what you mean by the side?


----------



## Kiwi-Man (May 4, 2010)

pleased to announce that Higgins is a-ok. We did it ourselves. Took some time & a lot of patience, but mission accomplished. Turns out the tricky nail was not in his toe but curled in between his 2 toes thankfully. Again, don't know how we missed it!? How'd we do it, you ask without all **** breaking loose? Distract him with a real Alaskan Crab leg. He was so freaked out for it, he forgot we were working on his toes with tweezers and clippers. After the job, he was rewarded. Everyone was happy. Few. :roll:


----------

